# Solar panel charge rate display



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone out there fitted a solar panel on a Hymer or similar van fitted with a Schaudt DT 201 display panel? 

After many months of thinking about it I’ve decided to invest in a solar panel for the roof of the Hymer in the New Year and but I’m unsure on whether I will need a separate display for indicating the charge rate. My van is a 2007 model.

If I wire in the solar panel as normal will the charge rate appear on the vans display or will a separate digital display be needed.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Stuart


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Fitted one on a Burstner with a schauldt controller and fitted the schauldt's solar reg solar charge displayed on control panel over the door and both hab and engine battery charged

joe


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You do not need a separate display meter, provided you connect the PV panel to a Schaudt LRS1218 regulator. That plugs into the EBL and works with older types, like mine (EBL99 and twin needle display) or the newer versions that are connected to a DT or LT-type (LCD) displays.

Stephen at Aire & Sun knows all about connecting to EBLs - he fitted our panel earlier this year (highly recommended). The last guide on this datasheet page refers to connecting to Schaudt systems.

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/guides___datasheets.php


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Stuart,

as Philip has said, providing you fit the LRs1218 and you have a compatible display panel, providing you are getting enough through the panel, you will get the reading on the vans control panel.
I've just had some panels fitted with the regulator above connected to an LT type control panel.

Dave


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

It doesn't really need the LRS1218 controller. Any controller that you connect to the Elektroblock solar input will do.

I am using a Morningstar controller throught the Elektroblock and it works fine.

Pieter


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

You may find that you need to go into the service menu on the Schaudt display to 'turn on' the solar panel option. The pin number for this ccan probably be obtained by asking other Hymer owners (it's different for our Adria otherwise I'd be able to tell you myself!).


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

On vans with the earlier EBL's (like the EBL 99) the solar charge socket charges ONLY the leisure battery (ies) and not the van battery. At least it does on my Burstner.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

747 said:


> On vans with the earlier EBL's (like the EBL 99) the solar charge socket charges ONLY the leisure battery (ies) and not the van battery. At least it does on my Burstner.


This should not be the case if you use the LRS1218 solar regulator, connected to the EBL99 via the supplied dedicated leads. That's one reason for using the Schaudt LRS1218 so it does charge both battery sets. Mine does exactly this feeding into an EBL99 connected to an IT992 panel.

As Pieter says above, you can see a readout on the control panel from alternative regulators if they are connected to an EBL99, but unless they are dual battery regulators, like the LRS1218, they will not charge the starter battery as well.

I think you may have to use the LRS1218 with the more recent EBLs and LT/DT control panels in order to get full functionality.


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

Jean Luc

Thanks for the info, especially the link to Aire and Sun. Its a really good site and the data sheets covers most of the aspects I was concerned with. The LRS 1218 regulator seems to be the best way to go.

Many thanks to all posters.

Stuart


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just one more thought Stuart.
If you e-mail Udo Lang at Schaudt, he is very helpful and speaks good English. He will give advice and probably send you any necessary instructions so you can review your project before buying anything.

Udo Lang <[email protected]>


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jean Luc but I have no wish to fit any more gizmos. My van battery is a good one, I do not use hookups but move on frequently anyway.

When parked on my drive (off hookup), I find my 8 watt solar panel keeps it topped up nicely when propped up on the furniture (that is the panel, not the van propped up :lol: ).


----------

